# Khaki King vs. Khaki field 38mm size comparison



## dbleoh7 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi all. New to the forum here. I bought a new Khaki Field 38mm and it's a tad smaller than what I'm used to(usually have 40mm) and I was in between buying the khaki field and khaki king. Now I'm thinking I made the wrong choice just based on size...although I love the look of the Field. So I'm likely going to buy a Khaki King and try to sell the Field. Does anyone have a side-by-side picture of the two to compare? (preferably on a wrist)


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Thats why i always try them on before I buy since there are plenty that look great but don't look right or fit my wrist correctly when I try them on and for me at 7.5 wrist the Khaki 38mm with its long lug to lug worked out great the 42 mm did not.


----------



## dbleoh7 (Aug 13, 2017)

I live in a smaller city so it makes trying on different watches difficult unless it's a more "mainstream" brand so I just kind of guess based off previous watches I've had and measurements


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Check out these 2 threads

https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/khaki-field-auto-38-khaki-field-king-auto-unable-decide-4491549.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/hamilton-khaki-king-vs-hamilton-khaki-field-4497865.html


----------



## dbleoh7 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for the link! It helped very much. Gave me a good idea of the size difference. They seem pretty similar in size despite the 38mm vs 40mm


----------



## Aidanm (Feb 24, 2011)

dbleoh7 said:


> Thanks for the link! It helped very much. Gave me a good idea of the size difference. They seem pretty similar in size despite the 38mm vs 40mm


The 38mm has actually got quite a long lug length despite the diameter. It's part of the reason I don't enjoy mine as much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

I would also add that the king has a thicker bezel...so in the end the difference between the two I very subtle...


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Come on guys............... A request for some comparison pic's has been made. I have an excuse, I'm charging my battery to the camera. If this helps my 40 mm Khaki Field is somewhat smaller than the Khaki King. Kinda weird, some days the 40 mm KF looks smaller than the 40 mm KK. My honest opinion is that you need to get the KK and then decide on what you might be doing for the KF. You really need both because at some point you will begin to get bored with one and then start to yearn for the other. My muscle mass in both my wrist and lower arms has subsided somewhat, just due to getting older, yet I still am a 7.5 wrist on a good day, and let me tell you something the 40 mm is just right for me now and will be in the future. those KK's and KF's are the cats arse. When my camera batteries take a charge I will send some pics. But to reiterate my point the KK is a tad bigger than the KF and I feel this is due to the KK's case construction. Rate the two of them and they are both winners, I would not be able to choose one or the other, both have good pedigree. Hey, have yourself an awesome day. :-! :-! :-! Stromboli.


----------



## MikeDC999999 (Jul 23, 2017)

While it isn't related to the comparison between these watches, it is relevant to both of them: Can anyone tell me if the Arabic Numerals on both models are luminous, or is it just the hour pip-markers?


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Both are luminous .


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

This is a low quality lume shot...lume is not bright like a Seiko but it is readable...numerals are lumed but fade earlier than hands..


----------



## dbleoh7 (Aug 13, 2017)

I am not very impressed with the lume of my khaki field, but after reading it seems all Hamilton's have fairly poor lume.


----------



## R2D2C3P0 (Dec 31, 2017)

Another difference to consider is the KK is 50m water resistant and the KF is 100m. This may be a factor if you swim often.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Not my photo, but that's the new version of the Hamilton Scuba on the left. It's the only Hamilton I've ever seen with decent lume.












dbleoh7 said:


> I am not very impressed with the lume of my khaki field, but after reading it seems all Hamilton's have fairly poor lume.


----------

